# Discounted reference books



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have recommended a couple of reference books for those new to the router in the past. I was cruising through OVERSTOCK.COM yesterday, and found them for a very reasonable price. What makes it even more reasonable is the shipping costs are so low. If you're in the market, it might be worth a look.

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PAGE=ENDECA&N=2029&keywords=router

My favorites are the _New Router Handbook _ by Spielman and _Woodworking with the Router_.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow, that looks pretty good, thanks kp for pointing that out.


----------

